# What do your grandkids/great grands call you?



## Ronni (Apr 20, 2019)

Gary O's thread about his new great grandson inspired this one.  

I have three different grandmother names for each family of grandkids.  I'm still not sure how that came about, but there you go.  :lol:

I'm Grams to my 4 grandchildren who live in California, Gramma to the three motherless ones here, and Bee to my daughters three.  

What about those of you who have grandchildren or who are going to, what are you called and how did your name come about?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2019)

All 18 call me Papa O'


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

Does that say eighteen? :magnify:
:holymoly:


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Does that say eighteen? :magnify:
> :holymoly:



at least


----------



## twinkles (Apr 20, 2019)

my grand children call me granma--grams-and nana-b


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm Meemaw to the ones who carry my blood and the step-granddaughters.  The two who I got through my boyfriend call me by my first name, but "twice"....like Mary-Mary. Because of family dynamics, I am not allowed to be called by any form of Grandma, Nanny, Meemaw, etc., even through I am the most active grandma in their lives and have been since they were born.  Ah, well.....


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2019)

My oldest grandson called me "gwannie" from the start, so I've been some version of Gran/Grannie ever since.  My husband is Pa-pa.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> at least



At least? 
You don’t know?
Thats cute & funny. :grin:
:lofl:Lost count !


----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

This thread is really sweet.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

My 18 year old granddaughter calls me Nana.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2019)

They call me rarely...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2019)

We are Oma and Opa.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2019)

My 3 grandchildren call me Gram and they call my husband Poppy !


----------



## terry123 (May 10, 2019)

Mimi to my three.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 10, 2019)

The old standard,Grandma...My girls maternal grandma is deceased,my grandsons is Nana.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 10, 2019)

I am a step grandma. So I am Grandma Marie.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 23, 2019)

When I do hear from one of my children, grandchildren or great grands, I'm called Oma. I was married to a man from Holland for 30+ years and that's where it started. We already had a memaw, mamaw, grandma and granny in the family. And my sister's grands called her Nana. So Oma works for me, I've just not heard it in a long time


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Grumpy Mike....


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2019)

Gramma.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2019)

Very seldom.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 24, 2019)

Grandpa. Same as I called my grandfather.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 25, 2019)

The ones that call me call me Grandpa.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 25, 2019)

I’m Grandma Lorraine and  my husband is grumpa


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Grammy...I chose this after the music awards title....


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 28, 2019)

Well, we had planned to be called Granny and Grumpy. LOL! But my grandson was speech delayed, and he could just manage to say Nana and Pop-pops, so that's what we're called. Truth is, I don't care what they call me as long as they love me.  And they do.


----------

